# What is the licence of celebrities' photoshoots?



## user455 (May 3, 2011)

Hi!
You know how Internet is filled up with photoshoots of different celebrities. Some of those photoshoots have watermarks on them so I guess you should buy them to have clear images... But most don't have anything, you can freely download whole photoshoots. And I'm wondering - do those shoots have any kind of licensing like software? Who pays for those photos and is it legal for users to just download them and don't pay anything?


----------



## simpy (May 4, 2011)

It is illegal to download any images without permission. Speak to the photographer and ask them what usage license they will grant.


----------



## Formatted (May 4, 2011)

You can generally find free-to-use images on the celebrities website. But even then you'll have to sign a licensing agreement, best bet is contact the photographer or celebrity in question!


----------



## orljustin (May 5, 2011)

"Who pays for those photos and is it legal for users to just download them and don't pay anything?"

Of course not.  Want to end up fined or in jail?


----------

